# Upper door molding/Door reveal molding



## cloudydaysbehind (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey guys,
I'm trying to find the chrome pieces that go along with top edge of the door on the inside and outside of the window. I just found the Inside Upper Door Panel Moldings for sale in the Ames catalog, and then they call the outside the reveal molding, but don't have it listed for sale.

So, does anyone know where I can find these pieces? Thanks for the help!

BTW, this is for a 66 GTO hard top.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Try Yearone.com and ebay.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Also, try The Paddock,


----------

